# (DBZ/One Piece/Naruto) D.O.N. Battle Stadium



## K'Dash (Apr 17, 2006)

> Newly announced for the Gamecube, D.O.N. Battle Stadium looks like a 3D fighter in the same vein as Gamecube?s Naruto titles. D.O.N. will have a much more diverse cast however, as it will feature characters from not only Naruto, but Dragon Ball Z and One Piece. Expect to see this TakaraTomy-developed game hit Japan on July 20.



Scans: , 

So what we have here, is a possible GNT playing game with a bigger roster of characters.. It looks like Narutimette Hero somewhat, as well. According to the second scan, this will be a PS2 and Gamecube release.


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 17, 2006)

That's the best beat 'em up preview I've seen this year


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks good but let's hope it turns out to be kickass.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks good, shame it wont come to the freakin us.

WHen the hell are they gonna release naruto over here anycase.


----------



## K'Dash (Apr 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Looks good, shame it wont come to the freakin us.
> 
> WHen the hell are they gonna release naruto over here anycase.



We might get this one, who knows? DBZ and Naruto have been a success, dunno about One Piece, since I never payed attention to it.

Im still importing anyway.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 17, 2006)

wow i wanna get this game move over smash bros hello whate ever this game is called it looks so fun


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy crap, you're shitting me.

That looks so badass... it's a shame Bleach was overlooked, though.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe BLEACH was over looked, for a reason....

Like a possible US release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2006)

Certainly looks good, but will I ever get to play it, without going through the import song and dance? I don't generally do imports, and I don't have a modded GC or anything of that sort.

Well, here's hoping!


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it, has the definite recipe to be release stateside, but only time will tell. But like everyone else has said, I REALLY HOPE ITS RELEASED HERE!!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 17, 2006)

I always liked crossover games. Hope this is is really good. 
Three of my favorite series are in it.


----------



## DubNaruto346 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah this game should be able to come stateside. Because unlike Jump Superstars only 2 companies would have to get together to bring it over.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 17, 2006)

Which two companies?


----------



## DubNaruto346 (Apr 17, 2006)

Atari and Viz Media.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmm did atari put out the Onepiece games over here?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks promising.


----------



## Seany (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy Fuck! my dreams have been answered! and for gamecube as well. Oh god i am so buying this!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 17, 2006)

im not sure i cant imagine goku against naruto in a fight....


----------



## DubNaruto346 (Apr 17, 2006)

Atari does DragonballZ and Viz Media does both Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 17, 2006)

I know that, but there is a onepiece videogame out, and I don't think Atari has the publishing rights for onepiece. I hope I am wrong though.

OH MAN, ONEPIECE was put out by Bandai, so unless the game rights have changed, this game won't be making a stateside appearance either.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone know if it says how many characters are in it? If it's a small number, I guess it's only reserved for the "big boys" of DBZ, OP, and Naruto. I would really kill to have Captain Kuro VS. Kakashi battles


----------



## DubNaruto346 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ronin0510 said:
			
		

> hmmm did atari put out the Onepiece games over here?



Oh! Sorry I ment Atari deals with DBZ. Bandai with One Piece and NamcoBandaiGames With Naruto. I was thinking of the Animes.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 17, 2006)

DubNaruto346 said:
			
		

> Atari does DragonballZ and Viz Media does both Naruto and One Piece.


Atari? I thought Bandai dealt with the DBZ titles..


----------



## Seany (Apr 17, 2006)

I am sure it will have alot of characters. Hey even the main Characters there's enough

Team 7 with Kakashi
Luffy and his crew
Goku and Zfighters

Thats about 19 right there. =D


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome!  now I can recreate the movie where DBZ meets one Piece!


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 17, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I am sure it will have alot of characters. Hey even the main Characters there's enough
> 
> Team 7 with Kakashi
> Luffy and his crew
> ...



No space for the "minor" characters though  I would be much happier if it was around 25+ so I KNOW there would be a chance for some minor characters I want.


----------



## Jink (Apr 17, 2006)

this game makes me happy in my pants


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhkay......

Yeah, minor characters are awesome. But if minor characters are from later in the series, than they might not be able to come to the US...because as far as OP and Naruto go, we americans aren't very far...


----------



## MikoWolf (Apr 17, 2006)

looks interesting... ill be waiting for ingame videos to look at it more ^^


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!

It's Jump Super Stars in 3d!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> It's Jump Super Stars in 3d!



Exactly and this is being developed by Bandai Namco and Tomy so it's not just another bandai game. Tomy is working on it to. So we can expect a good game.

Bandai Namco announced Battle Stadium DON for PS2 and GameCube, a new 4 player fighting game co-developed by Bandai Namco and Takara Tomy, featuring characters from 3 popular Jump! manga series: Dragon Ball Z (D), One Piece (O) and Naruto (N).


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 17, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Ohhhkay......
> 
> Yeah, minor characters are awesome. But if minor characters are from later in the series, than they might not be able to come to the US...because as far as OP and Naruto go, we americans aren't very far...



I'll still get it in Japanese though.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

So when is it coming out anyway?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> So when is it coming out anyway?



July 20th according to the scans.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 17, 2006)

check this out 
Bleach heat the soul 3!!!! Yeah baby yeah

You can even watch a little video of the characters you click on. Just go to characters and click on whoever you want  .


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 17, 2006)

I simply love this news XD Another game I will buy for sure!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

Now all I need is something to hold me over until then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Certainly looks good, but will I ever get to play it, without going through the import song and dance? I don't generally do imports, and I don't have a modded GC or anything of that sort.
> 
> Well, here's hoping!




umm you only need a Freeloader disc to play Imports on the GC very easy and simply. no modfications are needed.



I CANNOT WAIT TO GET THIS GAME FOR MY GC WOOT!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 17, 2006)

Finally something you GC owners can look forward to. Many games that are being released for the ps2 arent even coming out for the GC wich is a shame.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh man oh man I hope this game lets me live out my fantasy of Crocodile vs Gaara XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2006)

SHIT...now i get to mod my PS2...i was trying to hold out on that...fuck...


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Apr 17, 2006)

Even Chuck Norris couldn't say no to this.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2006)

yep...Ash Williams couldnt beat this with a Chemistry 101 book...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy fuck!

This is an awesome idea. 

I will definitly import this.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 17, 2006)

It's a Shounen manga fanboy's dream come true.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 18, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> It's a Shounen manga fanboy's dream come true.


true.  So very, very VERY true!

Also, I noticed that in almost every pic with Goku, he is using the Kamehameha.  Is this how players will use him?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2006)

^Of course not, goku will stretch his arms out or go kyubi mode


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2006)

It does look like you can transform in battle. That is just to good


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^Of course not, goku will stretch his arms out or go kyubi mode


I meant that it could at least show him punching them or something.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe Goku and Luffy can do that joint attack they do in the short movie.

(Goku goes SSJ, Luffy swings him around as he blasts a giant Kamehameha.)


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 18, 2006)

Hermm...

The game excites me to no end, but the character models look... meh.

It's still under development, I know, but...

...Is it me, or does Naruto lack a shoulder?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 18, 2006)

For the GC?  Oh hell yeah, I'm picking this up then.  GC imports are cheaper here than PS2 imports


----------



## Izlude (Apr 19, 2006)

There is gonna be some difficulty here in bringing this game over -

Funimation has DragonBall Z, Viz Media has Naruto and 4Kids has One Piece. Meanwhile, Bandai has the exclusive rights to both Naruto and One Piece video games, while Atari has the exclusive rights to DragonBall Z games, although Bandai is still the distributer of the DragonBall Z games in Japan. 

This just leads to one giant headache of a rights problem here...


----------



## Masaki (Apr 19, 2006)

Unless they give Viz, FUNi, or someone else the rights to One Piece, there is no way in hell I want this game sold in the US.  4Kids should not be given the privilage of having rights to this game, since in America, it'll be sold due to Naruto and DBZ.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 19, 2006)

4Kids and Funi have a "friendly" relationship with each other.  Funi does distribute 4Kids stuff on dvd.

Bandai and Atari is forming some kinda bonding relationship with DBZ: Shin Budokai.  so the chances are pretty high for a stateside release.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm definetely putting this game on my wish list this year. As soon as Play-Asia put this up for pre-order I'll be one of the first in line to purchase this game  

I still can't believe that such a cross-over game is coming to the gamecube


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Maybe Goku and Luffy can do that joint attack they do in the short movie.
> 
> (Goku goes SSJ, Luffy swings him around as he blasts a giant Kamehameha.)




What short movie?


This is awesome! Definetly buying this,someone post a link when this is up at Lik-sang!


----------



## Lazzie (Apr 20, 2006)

They should just drop DBZ and call the game <i>Shonen Shodown: Pirates vs. Ninjas</i>

Anyhow, it looks interesting, and if I hear good things from some of my plus-hardcore-que-moi friends then I might import like I did for Taisen 4.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 21, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> For the GC?  Oh hell yeah, I'm picking this up then.  GC imports are cheaper here than PS2 imports


easier to play on US systems too.


----------



## ChopinsLady (Apr 22, 2006)

So what is this about?!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 22, 2006)

Kata-chan said:
			
		

> So what is this about?!


short answer:  read the fucking first page!

not-as-short answer:  it's a Smash Bros-type fighting game that involves characters from Dragonball Z, Naruto, and One Piece.  The only confirmed characters so far are Goku, Naruto, Luffy, and Chopper.  The game is for PS2 and GC and will be out on July 20th.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 22, 2006)

Chopper??? No one wants to play with him

It should only be coming out for PS2 
GC doesn't deserve an actual game that might be good


----------



## TheWon (Apr 22, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Chopper??? No one wants to play with him
> 
> It should only be coming out for PS2
> GC doesn't deserve an actual game that might be good



Now you know tha PS2 Can't handle 4 players on the screen at one time!

Cube:
Smash BRos
Naruto GameCube Series

PS2" I can't think of any


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2006)

The game is now available for pre-order from Playasia 



*still has his $5.00 off coupon for pre-orders*


----------



## YamiNaruto (Apr 27, 2006)

*Battle Stadium D.O.N. omg Dbz One Piece and Naruto all in one ps2/gc title roxerz*

well no offical site yet but, heres a link to the magic box article, , the graphics don't look great but, it looks like itll be awesome too bad the don't use narutoments engine or budokai type, and also hopefully some other jump stars will fall in i mean i would love to see bleach charchters and allen walker of d.grey-man, i don't care abou yu-gi-oh or bobobo tho but others might


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the link, but there's already a thread to discuss this topic.  

[Live-eviL] NANA - Ep 04.avi


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2006)

^Thanks, CJ.

*merges*


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 28, 2006)

yes thank you NamcoBandai.  they're letting the GC go out with a bang


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2006)

They should have put Bleach in there while they were at it.


----------



## Uzumaki Jiraiya (Apr 29, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Maybe Goku and Luffy can do that joint attack they do in the short movie.
> 
> (Goku goes SSJ, Luffy swings him around as he blasts a giant Kamehameha.)


Gum Gum Kamehameha


also some1 said if we wanted this game stateside no bleach


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

*The Game will be released for Gamecube and the PS2*  



> Be among the first to submit your preorder and increase your chance for possible preorder gifts as well as an early shipping date. Battle Stadium D.O.N. will ship on July 20th for PlayStation2? as well as GameCube? at US$ 64.90 only. A release outside of Japan has not been announced.



Well, even though this has been mentioned many times, I'm going to have to go with the Gamecube version seeing as that using a freeloader is easier for me ^_^


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 2, 2006)

I've always found games like this easier to play with a GC controller.  Plus, it's not a hassle to load up.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 3, 2006)

yes, Freeloader will make this game a dream. All I need to know is the cast of characters and it's mine.


----------



## thesh00ter (May 4, 2006)

yeah i'll be glad when more info comes out.  there should be some soon cuz it comes out in at least 2 more months


----------



## Seany (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully there's more at E3


----------



## Lazzie (May 4, 2006)

If they release this in the US, the should call it Shounen Shodown: Dragons vs. Pirates vs. Ninjas.  That would be awesome, and keep in mind that intentionally misspelled Shodown (Samurai Shodown ftw)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2006)

^Well, all 3 anime series are out in the US, so it's not a stretch to say that this game could come out in the U.S. 

But I like covering all my basis thus why I'm getting the import as soon as it's released ^_^


----------



## thesh00ter (May 5, 2006)

^^ore mo!!!


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 5, 2006)

did the TGS for this year already happen?  If not, and it's between now and the game's release, then we might see something there.


----------



## thesh00ter (May 5, 2006)

^^TGS isn't until Sept.  the game comes out in July.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 5, 2006)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> ^^TGS isn't until Sept.  the game comes out in July.


oh....dang.  Still, they're sure to let out SOME new info soon.


----------



## ACult (May 5, 2006)

Eh?! How can you make a game with those 3 different series in one? I really hope it is a good game, not another excuse to milk some cash out of a good anime name.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 22, 2006)

NEW SCREENS (bout fuckin time!)






So, everyone confirmed so far:
Goku
Gohan
Piccolo
Vegeta
Luffy
Sanji
Chopper
Zoro
Naruto
Rock Lee
Sakura

Almost forgot:  The game will be sold for 5,040 yen.  This is surprising, since most games in Japan cost 7,140 yen.


----------



## ilabb (May 22, 2006)

This game looks absolutely stunning. This is Narutimate Hero + Budokai + Grand Battle + Jump Superstars + Super Smash Brothers (Is that a fan item I see!?)

Can this get any better? I submit that it cannot.

I'm going to get like three of this game.


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2006)

Awesome! Man I cant wait for this game!


----------



## Jink (May 22, 2006)

I could have sworn this was posted before, I saw those scans on here before. Still pretty cool though


----------



## djfalcon (May 22, 2006)

for those that are too lazy, 5,040yen is about 45 US dollars. but it could be a lil more or less near the actual release date


----------



## ctizz36 (May 22, 2006)

That looks like a cool game and I do like Naruto and One Piece


----------



## Masaki (May 22, 2006)

45 bucks for such an amazing game?


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 22, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> 45 bucks for such an amazing game?


I know....there must be a catch to this.


----------



## Masaki (May 22, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> I know....there must be a catch to this.



You must beat Toriyama with Goku, Kishimoto with Naruto, and Oda with Luffy at the same time with any other character of your choice to be able to buy this game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 22, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> You must beat Toriyama with Goku, Kishimoto with Naruto, and Oda with Luffy at the same time with any other character of your choice to be able to buy this game.


duh, Vegeta.  Once you've brought down Goku, the rest is a cinch


----------



## Portaljacker (May 22, 2006)

It looks like a good idea.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (May 22, 2006)

i have googled this before, i'm pretty excited about it myself


----------



## Dark Shadowx (May 22, 2006)

This is a pretty cool idea. I really am anxious to see what this is all about. But I hope the characters that are in the game are under the 40 character limit. I really don't wanna see shit like Naruto fighting one of the Ginyu Force. Seriously =P


----------



## Ulquiorra (May 22, 2006)

Surprising.  This is something I did not expect.

The greatest game ever man by mankind is for the Gamecube.  I may be compelled by the power of Christ to get a GC to play this.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 23, 2006)

Faust II said:
			
		

> Surprising.  This is something I did not expect.
> 
> The greatest game ever man by mankind is for the Gamecube.  I may be compelled by the power of Christ to get a GC to play this.


its for the PS2 as well, ya know.


----------



## CarolinaB (May 23, 2006)

It's also por Ps2!? OH YEAH!!!! YEAH BABY YEAH!!!! *happy dance* I hope it's good!! Bettewen Super DBZ, DB Tenkaichi 2 and this I'm gonna end even more poor than before.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2006)

just get the freeloader for GC and play it.  I already have NGT 3,4, and bleach GC, it's f'ing worth it


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2006)

Any news on the following?

- Kyuubi Naruto, Gear Luffy, Super Saiyan?

- Antagonists of the respective animes?

- Usopp/Sogeking?


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 27, 2006)

^ I hope they have those. I'm also looking foward to this game O_o


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 27, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Any news on the following?
> 
> - Kyuubi Naruto, Gear Luffy, Super Saiyan?
> 
> ...


sadly, NOTHING!!!

Although I think that it would be stupid for them to NOT put Ussop in, since his slingshot IS a weapon item (one pic has Naruto using it).

I'm holding out for Franky.


----------



## Hylian (May 27, 2006)

hopefully this game is good, because i plan on getting it..


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 28, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> hopefully this game is good, because i plan on getting it..


I'll settle for "decent".  After all, it's only the first of the series (GNT1 was pretty crappy too).


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

*Battle Station D.O.N.*

They are coming out with cool new game in Japan soon called Battle Station D.O.N.!!! It has some characters from Naruto, DBZ, and One Peice all put together into an anime super smash bros. You got any more info?


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 4, 2006)

iv heard about this game awhile back but i dont have any new info on it unfortinitly....it seems to be pretty good cant wait till it comes out..


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

I just wanna see sakura beat up sasuke. Oh can you name some characters from one peice (anybody?) seeing as they are a part of the game: The chef, The samurai, and the small readeer guy? that is all.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah i pre-ordered the Gamecube one yesterday on Play-asia.I hope Sasuke is in it.The only confirmed Naruto characters are Naruto,Sakura and Rocklee.I got a bucket load of info in the V-jump magazine i bought on Friday.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

PS2 and Gamecube.But i am currently lacking in Gamecube games so i decided to buy the cube version.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

O ye do you want me to post all the latest info out of my V-jump mag?


----------



## Seany (Jun 4, 2006)

Not long till its out now . Only like a month and 1/2. I hope there are lots of characters.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

So far characters shown are:
One piece: Luffy,Zolo,Sanji and Chopper
Naruto: Naruto,Rock Lee and Sakura
Dragonball Z:Goku,Piccolo and Vegeta

Stages shown so far are:
Valley of the End
Luffy's Ship(cannot remember name)
Tenkaichi Budokai ring
Dragonball Z city (Near Capsule Corp)
Sky Island (Sora-Jima)
Baratie Restaraunt
Konohagakure(Looks identical to the Konoha street stage in the Narutimett Hero games)
Some random Hilly place that i really cant identify  

Weapons/Items you can pick up and use:
Ussops Sling shot
Naiyoibo
Kunai
Bomb Scroll
Fuuma Shuriken
Fan(looks exactly like the SSB ones)
Kawarimi
Zolo's sword

Im still flicking through V-jump trying to get more info.And i will go check this weeks Famitsu too(If i can find it).(The game is called Battle Stadium D.O.N not Station )


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks but Sasuke is going to be in it. He's a character with such a better personality and conflict in his life than Lee! This game is going to be awesome!!! And are there any other games in that issue?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah loads.There Naruto RPG 3, One piece Unlimted Adventure,Dragonball Z sparking Neo,Super Dragonball Z.Yugioh GX PSP,Digimon Story,Final Fantasy 13 and Final Fantasy 13 versus,Bleach Heat the Soul 3,Gintama DS,Ruroni Kenshin PS2, Jo Jo's Bizzare adventure PS2,Ultimate Muscle PS2 and Itadaki street special Portable.Do you want the Famitsu games too?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

O YEAH AND A JUMP SUPER STARS 2 PREVIEW TOO!!!!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 4, 2006)

lol its battle stadium not station



> O YEAH AND A JUMP SUPER STARS 2 PREVIEW TOO!!!!



can u post it please??


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Just the preview. Oh and what do you think of DBZ games. They're getting really bad. Except for the large amount of characters, I don't see what the point of buying each Budokai. Sorry, my memory of videogames is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

the DBZ games are stupid now.In DBZ sparking Neo there is a roster of over 100 characters...i reli dont see the point....JSS 2 is just a must.And there are rumors of it going online too.The DBZ games..i just got bored after budokai 3.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

I also don't really hear of it coming on anymore. the plot is like every other anime show that is going into cancellation. There is always some vilain that they end up defeating but with more characters. 
On topic: What is the *exact* release date?


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2006)

> Naruto, *DBZ*, and One Peice


Who's idea was this? One Piece and Naruto was already lop-sided, but...


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

In the info box it says "2006 nen aki hatsu bai yo tei" which is basically end of 2006.And Super DBZ in out in Japan on the 29th of june.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

It will be really cool to see 3 different anime shows fight for the royale of battledom.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a feeling DBZ will be the best characters.I;m saying this because DBZ are always bumlicked.In JSS there were about 10 playable DBZ characters and overall the DBZ characters were the strongest in the game.I find this really unfair.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Who's idea was this? One Piece and Naruto was already lop-sided, but...



It was Bandai who came up with the idea.Its a good one but i fear they will bum lick DBZ like Ganbarion did with Jump super stars


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Already a thread for this.

And saying "Zolo" is forbidden.

I'm only interested in whether Usopp's playable or not.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

bandai has some good ideas...............?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Latin,are you buying this game?If so what platform?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

> Already a thread for this.
> 
> And saying "Zolo" is forbidden.
> 
> I'm only interested in whether Usopp's playable or not.


Okay, what page is it on? And you can play as Zolo!!!!!! But Usopp, no. Please go to: Link removed The release date for D.O.N. is July 20.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Probably not. I haven't been up to date with games lately. My brother has a PS2 but he's never home and my gamecube is probably worth -$0.02!!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah Zolo is palyable its in Vjump.LOL on the magic box site.All the scans are from the V-jump i have


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Look at the scans on Magic Box.Page 6 of the scans.Can ANYONE identify the place where Vegita,Zolo,piccolo and Lee are fighting.I really want to know.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, it's obvious that you can play as Zo_*r*_o, but Usopp should be playable.  Or Sogeking.

Thread: The VAGABOND Manga Pimping Project


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Mr. Masaki, everyone knows neither of them are popular, except to you. I mean at least someone is rooting for them. And as for you, Mr. Slayer I haven't played a videogame in months. Identifying that place, or any place at all is an extremely advanced ratio only the cloud-ologist Shikamaru would be able to understand. Altho I really like games.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link Masaki , my search button's being an ass on me atm, and wouldn't load the search .  

Oh and remember the tips I gave you about double posting Latin Lover.  People here will get aggravated if they see it a lot.  Same goes for you too Mangekyou Slayer, though I didn't give you any tips, I'll give you one now, to just use the edit button when you want to add to your post, unless someone replies to you.
*Merging*


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Masaki , my search button's being an ass on me atm, and wouldn't load the search .
> 
> Oh and remember the tips I gave you about double posting Latin Lover.  People here will get aggravated if they see it a lot.  Same goes for you too Mangekyou Slayer, though I didn't give you any tips, I'll give you one now, to just use the edit button when you want to add to your post, unless someone replies to you.
> *Merging*


I've just mastered the technique over the past hour.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL...It feels like it's been over a year since I pre-ordered thiis game *actually 2 months ago*

July can't come any sooner -___-

I'm a DBZ and Naruto fan so this will be awesome. I'm a fair weather OP fan as well


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Mr. Masaki, everyone knows neither of them are popular, except to you. I mean at least someone is rooting for them. And as for you, Mr. Slayer I haven't played a videogame in months. Identifying that place, or any place at all is an extremely advanced ratio only the cloud-ologist Shikamaru would be able to understand. Altho I really like games.



What?

First, do you know Usopp = Sogeking?  Second, are you even aware that after episodes 236 and 258, Usopp's popularity grew immensely?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, i don't get to involved with the world around me and the last few episodes I saw he didn't stand out at all. And OP is kinda cofusing if you haven't seen the last eleventy-kabillion episodes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Sorry, i don't get to involved with the world around me and the last few episodes I saw he didn't stand out at all. And OP is kinda cofusing if you haven't seen the last eleventy-kabillion episodes!!!!!!!!!!



Are you aware that they cut out all of Usopp's finest moments in the dub?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

No, because I only watch the dubs. But if his moments are so great name 20.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

In no particular order:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Usopp Wagomu (dubbed as Rubberband of Doom, which I can say is a funny enough name)
2. Sogeking + theme songs
3. Chopper and/or Luffy: Where's Sharpshooter Island?

Sogeking/Usopp: It is in... your hearts.
4. KOing a few people during the Kuro battle
5. Usopp AAaaaAAAAaaaa!
6. Usopp's bravery in the Usopp + Chopper vs Mr. 4 pair fight.
7. Usopp's duel with Daddy the Father (cut from dub)
8. Usopp looking up to the Elbalf giants as honorable fighters, and wanting to visit Elbalf (also cut from dub)
9. Usopp wiping away the paint spell on Luffy in Little Garden, therefore getting him back into action (cut from dub) and melting the wax cake-thingy that was turning Vivi, Nami, and Zoro into statues (again, cut)
10. Beating Chuu + speeches about how he wants to be a great warrior of the sea (The hammer hits he used to KO Chuu were cut and the speeches were changed to him thinking about what gag to use next)
11. Standing up to Blueno even after he beat down Sanji as though he was nothing
12. Challenging Luffy to a duel for the ship, and lasting an entire episode by using strategy, guts, explosions, and sharp things.  Did I mention he was beaten up twice that day?  The second time will be listed below.
13. Charging into the Franky House despite being beaten up earlier.
14. Tricking the people of Skypiea to trade Dials for rubberbands.
15. KOing the government agent that walked into the room as he and Robin were talking in the Puffing Tom.
16. Creating the weapon for Nami (Could someone tell me what it's called?  I forgot, was it Clima something?) which utilized her skills as a navigator (more accurately, meteologist (sp?))
17. Finishing Jango during the Kuro arc
18. Rescuing Nami from Enel's Maxim ark
19. Trying to repair the Going Merry even when everyone says it can't be fixed, and kept trying to fix it no matter what.
20. Being Luffy's second during the Davy Back Fight, giving him pep talk, and most importantly, the afro.




All except #7 are canon.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

> 1. Usopp Wagomu (dubbed as Rubberband of Doom, which I can say is a funny enough name)
> 2. Sogeking + theme songs
> 3. Chopper and/or Luffy: Where's Sharpshooter Island?
> 
> ...


Alot of those were horrible reasons. Because he has a good name. I could come up with a better reason than that for him, but what's the point? Only 10 of those were actually reasonable.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

You don't even know what happened for half of these parts, seeing as how most were cut or not reached.  Anyone caught up with the Japanese anime or the manga knows that almost all of those scene show Usopp to be a great and potent character.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Still "I think he has a great name," doesn't qualify to make him great. And wasn't he considered a liar in his home town?


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

When the hell did I talk about his name?

I said the name "Rubberband of Doom" was a funny name considering the dub.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

That maKes him even better than great! Just because his dubbed *name* is Rubberband of Doom doesn't make him any better than any rubberband at all.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you even know what you're talking about?

I'm lost.

A rubberband is not a "he".


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 4, 2006)

It's called criticism. Sorry but you are becoming lost to me so I'm stopping this boring fight. You win. I've only watched like 20 eps. tops of OP and don't find usopp interesting. I'm just playing my case.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 5, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Look at the scans on Magic Box.Page 6 of the scans.Can ANYONE identify the place where Vegita,Zolo,piccolo and Lee are fighting.I really want to know.



Vegita, ZoRo, piccolo and Lee seem to be fighting on Namek from DBZ. 's what it looks like to me anyway. 

And if Sogeking is anywhere near as difficult as usopp was in the US version of the Grand Battle games, then he'll prolly be the best character. Him and Buggy were devilishly tricky to beat


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 5, 2006)

^They weren't tricky.  They just kept spamming Hissatsu Shuriken Ryuu Seigun/Bara Bara Hou.

Also, COME ON FRANKY!  PLZ!!!!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the afro in that one fight.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread has already been made before by latin lover.Why the hell are you re doing it?Are you blind search down the games department page.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 5, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> ^They weren't tricky.  They just kept spamming Hissatsu Shuriken Ryuu Seigun/Bara Bara Hou.
> 
> Also, COME ON FRANKY!  PLZ!!!!




I guess i just suck at that game then.   cause they were the hardest for me.


----------



## Zegovia (Jun 5, 2006)

Like SSB with a anime twist... O.O'

Sweeet....


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2006)

Usopp in Grand Battle is the greatest character.

Long range: Shurikens
Long range anti-air: Kaen Boshi
Close Range: Usopp Hammer
Being a total jackass: Fake treasure chest


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 5, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Usopp in Grand Battle is the greatest character.
> 
> Long range: Shurikens
> Long range anti-air: Kaen Boshi
> ...


yeah, but the CPU doesn't do all that (at least not in my JP version).  The CPU just likes to use Hissatsu Shuriken Ryuu Seigun over and over and over so that it's next to suicide for you to try a head on attack, and are basically makes you constantly run.  Buggy's Bara Bara Hou is just like that, but it moves up too, so you can't try an aerial attack.

Also, Usopp isn't the best.  He's just one of the most fun to play as.  The best characters in the game go to Enel and Ao Kiji, without question.  Those 2 are so cheap in every move they have (especially Ao Kiji), it's ridiculous.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2006)

Good point.  Freezing and turning into lightning gods wins...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 5, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Good point.  Freezing wins...


Not just that...

Every other hit turns you into a block of ice.  His ougi teleports and he is invincible while doing it.  All of his hits do good damage.  He doesn't take "devil fruit user damage" when he falls in water.  His specials (at least one of em, the other is kinda useless) have HUGE range.

This guy is a FUCKING GOD!!!!!


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2006)

No, Enel's god.

My favorite thing to do is turning into the electrical titan thing when my enemy's close and say "I told you not to mess with God!"

And his X, X, X attack does huge damage.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 5, 2006)

dang, we dont get Enel or Aokiji in the US version.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 5, 2006)

wow looks great cant wait


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 6, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> And his X, X, X attack does huge damage.


For Enel or Ao Kiji?

As Enel, I just like to use El Thor, then watch my friend frantically run from it.


			
				underdogdlx said:
			
		

> dang, we dont get Enel or Aokiji in the US version.


you don't get Foxy or Afro Luffy either.


----------



## Zouri (Jun 6, 2006)

This game looks so awesome. But I want Usopp/Sogeking too. He's my favorite character in One Piece.

I hate Dub Piece so much. They totally destroyed his character.

Franky would also be sweet, but I wouldn't really hold my breath on it.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 6, 2006)

My god...I'll be buying this one for sure, it looks awesome.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 6, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> For Enel or Ao Kiji?
> 
> As Enel, I just like to use El Thor, then watch my friend frantically run from it.
> 
> you don't get Foxy or Afro Luffy either.



Enel.  Aokoji's best attack is making the ice statue of himself.

I love doing that, then going up to him and being the lightning titan.

Sucks for you guys.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 8, 2006)

Should be a winner, and quite popular at Otakon shortly after its relese....

Finally a nice 4 player anime fighter for the PS2, I'm getting....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 11, 2006)

More characters have been confirmed!

For DBZ
Trunks
Freeza

For One Piece
Nami
Usopp

For Naruto
Gaara
Kakashi
Sasuke


----------



## Seany (Jun 12, 2006)

^ oh wow! are there any scans?


----------



## little nin (Jun 12, 2006)

ahh the game looks exciting i look forward to obtaining it somehow lol


----------



## 8 (Jun 12, 2006)

^the cover pwns


----------



## Masaki (Jun 12, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> More characters have been confirmed!
> 
> For DBZ
> Trunks
> ...



This game wins.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm afraid the gameplay may not be good but I might get this game anyway.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 12, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ^ oh wow! are there any scans?


not from me.  They're in the newest Weekly Jump.  If the person on the NarutoMugen forums who posted it puts up scans, then i'll host em here.


----------



## Seany (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool  i can't wait to play gaara & trunks XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 12, 2006)

Cover isn't that great. 

But I'm already fangasming over the new characters revealed.

Usopp vs. Freiza, ftw.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2006)

oh yeaaaaaaa

btw what dose that bring the total # to?


----------



## Masaki (Jun 12, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> oh yeaaaaaaa
> 
> btw what dose that bring the total # to?



Let's see... (anything in [brackets] is my theory as to who will be in the game)

One Piece
Luffy
Zoro
Usopp
Nami
Sanji
Chopper
[Robin]
[Franky?]


Naruto:
Naruto
Sakura
Sasuke
Kakashu
Gaara
Rock Lee
[Kimimaro]

DBZ:
Goku
Vegeta
Gohan
Trunks
Frieza
[Cell]
[Buu/Uub?]
[Krillan]

17 confirmed.


----------



## Zouri (Jun 13, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> More characters have been confirmed!
> 
> For DBZ
> Trunks
> ...



This game now has everything. I want it more than ever!  

If the gameplay is anywhere as good as I'm hoping it will be, then this will be a must buy.

Though I do wish the cover was a little more dynamic.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 13, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Let's see... (anything in [brackets] is my theory as to who will be in the game)
> 
> One Piece
> Luffy
> ...


and they said there will be more than 20, so we might get all those.

COME ON FRANKY!

Hell, I'd sacrifice Robin for Enel.  Then I can re-enact the Goku vs. Enel battle.  I mean, Goku was getting creamed until Luffy showed up.


----------



## Seany (Jun 13, 2006)

^ Piccollo is missing from that list 
I hope they add Krillen in this =D


----------



## Dexo (Jun 13, 2006)

Den harrow

The scan...


----------



## Seany (Jun 14, 2006)

Nooo i can't see the scan!


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 14, 2006)

ditto! teh Imageshack is not working!!!


----------



## Dexo (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry about that...

Ponpons


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 14, 2006)

ah, much better! looks cool.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 14, 2006)

I think Luffy is using Gear 2 in one of the pics.


----------



## Seany (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh thanks! 
Wow this just keeps getting better and better 
Room of spirit & time


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 14, 2006)

This game looks great.  Lets just hope the controls aren't bad or the controls are easy to make special move combos like in the first Naruto Gamecube game when a > + B = Special-So-Called-Secret move. I can't wait to get this.


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2006)

I wonder if Gaara can transform in this. Hmm because he does have his original outfit. It would be a kickass bonus! Also i can't wait to see scans of cell XD. I bet he's only in his final form though....i love his first one the most. I'm getting sick of Frieza, lol.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

looks great its 2d right?


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2006)

^ its 3D, and also cel shaded


----------



## Seany (Jun 19, 2006)

A tv spot has appeared online! (sorry for double post)

Adventure

Looks like alot of fun! i like how it plays. Lol and Luffy's voice is awesome


----------



## Seany (Jun 19, 2006)

The lifebars look interesting


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 19, 2006)

should i start to watch or read One Piece?now when D.O.N is getting released and all maybe its good to know the back round around the characters and such of Bleach,and since i have both read and seen DBZ 6 Naruto


----------



## Seany (Jun 19, 2006)

^ Hmm i don't think you would need to really. It would be more fun if you knew more about the characters though!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks alsome.....
and rather 2d.......


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jun 19, 2006)

What character are you going to use first? Im going to use Lee if not Kakashi.


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like it'll be good!


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like it'll be good!


----------



## Seany (Jun 19, 2006)

Neji4ever said:
			
		

> What character are you going to use first? Im going to use Lee if not Kakashi.



Luffy or Chopper for me!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll just go with random.....


----------



## Dexo (Jun 21, 2006)

Link removed

New Commercial


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 21, 2006)

looks awesome!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, can't wait but the time untill then is valuable....


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea, it dose not look 3D, but I want to be zoro first if I can....


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow! that was wicked...:amazed

Both naruto and Kakashi can summon! this just looks like so much fun.

Expect a Goku tv spot now!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 22, 2006)

Most ppl on the GameFAQs board have concluded that the life bars work in a tug-of-war system.


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2006)

^ well thats cool! =) battles should last forever if your good enough


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 22, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ^ well thats cool! =) battles should last forever if your good enough


you mean if ALL of you are good enough.  If only 1 is good, then the match will end in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2006)

^ yeah that's what i kinda ment


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 23, 2006)

This game better be for Xbox


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 23, 2006)

oh yea i heard about this does anyone know if its coming to the US?


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 23, 2006)

pretty sure it will


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 23, 2006)

cool cant wait to buy it.


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 23, 2006)

it's not for xbox


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe these are some new images-- not sure if they've been posted yet. I apologize if they have already--

Clergy Letter


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 24, 2006)

vegetax6 said:
			
		

> oh yea i heard about this does anyone know if its coming to the US?


Because of the anime licensing, it has just as good of a chance as Jump Super Stars does (in other words, slim to none)


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 24, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 24, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Because of the anime licensing, it has just as good of a chance as Jump Super Stars does (in other words, slim to none)


Why not? All three show are licensed in America.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jun 24, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Why not? All three show are licensed in America.



While your correct about the fact that they are infact licensed in the US-- the reason this game probably won't be coming to the states or any other place is because of other licensing issues. In japan, Bandai(Namco) currently owns the rights to the games of all three Animes on the PS2 and Gamecube(Except Naruto on GC-- Tomy has those rights, and Tomy is currently still in on the Project-- You also can't forget that Ubisoft is on the deal now as well for an Xbox 360 version.) Also, all three of these Anime voice actors all come from TV Tokyo but thats not even the big issue.

In America for instance, you have Atari who Owns Dragonball Z, while Bandai owns One Piece and Cyber Connect owns the rights to the Naruto Hero Series-- Funimation has the english voice actors for Dragon Ball Z-- 4kids for One Piece-- and Viz for Naruto and ect. That would all take alot of money which would basically means that it become to much of an hassle to aquire permission from all those licenses. This game would also sell alot better in Japan then it ever would here or anywhere else because of their huge popularity in their home country-- whereas, Naruto is currently blowing up in the U.S., One peice is going uncared for, and Dragonball Z is still pushing strong-- but overall, not strong enough to give this game any good sales.

So basically, while it's entirely possible, i honestly don't think it's worth it-- i wouldn't risk it myself and i doubt they would either from a business standpoint, not if they were smart anyway. ^_^


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 24, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> While your correct about the fact that they are infact licensed in the US-- the reason this game probably won't be coming to the states or any other place is because of other licensing issues. In japan, Bandai(Namco) currently owns the rights to the games of all three Animes on the PS2 and Gamecube(Except Naruto on GC-- Tomy has those rights, and Tomy is currently still in on the Project-- You also can't forget that Ubisoft is on the deal now as well for an Xbox 360 version.) Also, all three of these Anime voice actors all come from TV Tokyo but thats not even the big issue.
> 
> In America for instance, you have Atari who Owns Dragonball Z, while Bandai owns One Piece and Cyber Connect owns the rights to the Naruto Hero Series-- Funimation has the english voice actors for Dragon Ball Z-- 4kids for One Piece-- and Viz for Naruto and ect. That would all take alot of money which would basically means that it become to much of an hassle to aquire permission from all those licenses. This game would also sell alot better in Japan then it ever would here or anywhere else because of their huge popularity in their home country-- whereas, Naruto is currently blowing up in the U.S., One peice is going uncared for, and Dragonball Z is still pushing strong-- but overall, not strong enough to give this game any good sales.
> 
> So basically, while it's entirely possible, i honestly don't think it's worth it-- i wouldn't risk it myself and i doubt they would either from a business standpoint, not if they were smart anyway. ^_^


hit the nail on the head.  That is EXACTLY why it probably won't ever come here.


----------



## SSJLance (Jun 24, 2006)

This game might not come here, but I don't see why Shonen Jump Superstars can't come here. There are no voices, and all of the manga the characters come from have been liscensed by Viz, so I don't see the reason why they can't bring that game over.


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 24, 2006)

man does this suck


----------



## Jaga (Jun 24, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> I believe these are some new images-- not sure if they've been posted yet. I apologize if they have already--
> 
> a lil game



that game looks sexy.. it better come to the US i wanna battle with naruto, sasuke, goku, piccolo, and monkey d.


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 24, 2006)

.00001% chance of that


----------



## Seany (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow nice scans =)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2006)

Really doesn't matter if this game is released in the states. I enjoy my GNT games (2-4) and don't plan to get the US versions. And I already pre-ordered this game months ago, and never had any plans to get the US version if it were possible. I guess it's just more incentive to learn to love imports


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 24, 2006)

Suggggee!!!

This is awesome.. I can't wait to kick ass with Luffy!!! 
are their new moves revealed?? is sogeking there??


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm gonna get it as soon as it get's out. I'll be posting first impressons the same  day or the day after.


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 24, 2006)

eh? is that scan page 6 panel 7 gear 2??

ohh man that'd be so cool!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 24, 2006)

Ummm yea I'd rather import it. It'd be waaay to long to wait for the U.S. version of this. Look how long Gekitou Ninja Taisen 1 took to come here.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah this would take forever to come out in english. This game isn't going to be text driven anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 25, 2006)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> This game might not come here, but I don't see why Shonen Jump Superstars can't come here. There are no voices, and all of the manga the characters come from have been liscensed by Viz, so I don't see the reason why they can't bring that game over.



Jump Super Stars will not come out in the west and if it does not for a LONG LONG Time due to the amount of manga in the Game,some of which may never even come to the US.Shonen Jump of America only choose the top selling Shonen Jump Manga from Japan to translate into english,Not nessacarily all of those in Jump Super stars are ones that Shonen Jump of America actually want in thier magazine.Consider that since half the characters in Jump Super Stars are unheard of in the west.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmmmm so the game is 2D? its badass.......

And Kira if you comeback why no Narutimate hero?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2006)

This is the game dreams are made of


----------



## Kaki (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats true.....I hope it lives up as far as game play and # of charaters....
and a sequal will be even better...


----------



## Masaki (Jun 26, 2006)

Come on Franky...


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 27, 2006)

its not coming to the u.s.


----------



## Nexas (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like a reason to get my PS2 modded.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Looks like a reason to get my PS2 modded.


You don't have to mod it just get the swap magic disk.  Google swap magic 3 and it only cost about $20-30 bucks


----------



## Kaki (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea, a swap disc and slide card work great.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm so the game is 2D? its badass.......
> 
> And Kira if you comeback why no Narutimate hero?




The game is 3-D cell-shaded I believe.

and....

Very simple, I don't mod my PS2 or mess with those magic swap discs. I like something simple like a freeloader, so, I pre-ordered the gamecube version of this game instead of the PS2 because it looks easier to play. *since I already have two freeloaders*


----------



## Kaki (Jun 28, 2006)

PS2 is much better I belive, but not everyone can work it out.....
I still can't see how the game is 3D....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2006)

PS2 is much better at what? O_o

I never really understood that comment. For example, I bought all my DBZ games for the PS2 (Budokai 1-3, and Budokai Tenkaichi) and after playing Budokai 1 and 2 on my gamecube a year later (my friend apparently, can't beat me on the PS2 version, because he feels uncomfortable with the controller and brought his Gamesube versions), I don't see why the PS2 version would be deemed better? O_o

And the GNT series are in 3-D and the game looks like it was designed in the same fashion *art-wise*

and in the terms of the Naruto ultimate hero game for PS2, I pre-ordered the english version and it should arrive at my house tommorrow.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 28, 2006)

Kira youreally should get swap magic, it's just like a free loader. You just need minor adjustments to your ps2 (wich are really easy). Believe me it's really worth it. Swap magic is really simple to use and you can get a LOT of games this way (both us and jp games).


----------



## Masaki (Jun 29, 2006)

Define "minor adjustments"

To use a freeloader, all you need to do is put it in.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 30, 2006)

what do you need do to with a swap magic to be able to play import ps2 games?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Define "minor adjustments"
> 
> To use a freeloader, all you need to do is put it in.




That'e exactly why I use a free loader. It's very eacy to use and don't require any adjustments whatsoever. It's also why I'm playing Naruto Ultimate Hero for the first time yesterday, since the english version was just release (I have Nartuto GNT imports 2-4 for gamecube). I alsways pre-order Gamecube imports and hope the PS2 imports eventually get translated because I don't want to go to any trouble of using my ps2 with an import. 

And for this game, I can't see any major advantage of playing for PS2 over gamecube? 

Graphics don't seem any different and I enjoy the gamecube controllers for most games that are multiplatformers (except for Budokai series and Madden--PS2 <33)

I pop in a free loader and then the game and that's that


----------



## Masaki (Jun 30, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That'e exactly why I use a free loader. It's very eacy to use and don't require any adjustments whatsoever. It's also why I'm playing Naruto Ultimate Hero for the first time yesterday, since the english version was just release (I have Nartuto GNT imports 2-4 for gamecube). I alsways pre-order Gamecube imports and hope the PS2 imports eventually get translated because I don't want to go to any trouble of using my ps2 with an import.
> 
> And for this game, I can't see any major advantage of playing for PS2 over gamecube?
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention that GCN allows 4 player fighting, and a better controller.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention that GCN allows 4 player fighting, and a better controller.




But my last post did mention I like the controller better for the game cube :S

And for the 4 controller option...D.O.N. doesn't allow for 4 players?? 

The game does allow for up to 4 players on the PS2. You just need a multi-tap. 

A bit inconvenient, but at least it allows for up to 4 players. 

I have 4 gamecube controllers and 2 PS2 controllers so, I already know which system is better suited for me when I buy this game xDD


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 3, 2006)

-- Minor Update -- New Scans w/ Few New Images












-- Slightly New Information



> *The opening movie will only be a 1 mintue and 30 seconds long.
> 
> *A new stage, the "Death Forrest" from the Naruto series is confirmed, just like the Planet Namek stage, you must watch your steps as things will come from the ground thus why the stage is called "Super Survivor Stage" and has an S-Rank for dangerous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seany (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow thanks for the news! =) this game will be so much fun. The forest of death looks cool, and bombs can fall from the sky  yes!
I'm loving Naruto's move set the most.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 4, 2006)

When was this released again?


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 4, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> When was this released again?



If were talking future standards-- then it was released on July 20th.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> If were talking future standards-- then it was released on July 20th.




You almost scared me there when I saw the word "was" xDDD

Yeah, I remember pre-ordering the game back in March and the more time passes the more I'm certain this game is going to be awesome. Thanks for the latest scans. I defintely saw a lot of interesting images there


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, for one the PS2 controller is better, I can't stand the Gamecube one personally..... 
I'm still not sure about this game some looks a bit 3D and others 2D, I'd bet on 2D or mix....


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 4, 2006)

Too bad I sold my NGC..


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 4, 2006)

Exte|2naL said:
			
		

> Too bad I sold my NGC..



-- Well it's for the Playstation 2 as well-- though i dont see why you would sell your Gamecube in the first place, but that's none of my business i suppose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2006)

Exte|2naL said:
			
		

> Too bad I sold my NGC..



Yeah, you're going to miss out on the four player action


----------



## Kaki (Jul 5, 2006)

Not if he has a PS2...


----------



## Seany (Jul 5, 2006)

Only 15 days left!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 9, 2006)

I preordered yesterday.  God, I'm so anxious.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 10, 2006)

-- Here's some new images from the main site and a new commercial spot as well had been added recently. I have to say that the Spirit Bomb, Final Flash and Rasengan all look amazing in my opinion.

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking very nice indeed, it will be alot of 4 player fun.


----------



## Key (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this release everywhere or just japan?                     yes,   I'm very  late.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2006)

Just japan.....but wow, it will be nice.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 10, 2006)

That's quite an unusual way to power up...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

The video/preview has me pumped up about the eventual release. And I'm pretty sure I selected next day shipping for this game


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 10, 2006)

I finally preordered it.  Can't wait!

EDIT:  2 New Commercials!
Sakura/Ino Goodness
Sakura/Ino Goodness


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah, I heard about that.

Oh yeah, another character confirmed!


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't see that the hell is under the sp tag!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> I can't see that the hell is under the sp tag!


well that's wierd.  Ain't workin for me either.

Oh well.  The new confirmed character is Fat Buu.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, wow thats alsome!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 15, 2006)

So, I guess that means a new Naruto and One Piece character is guaranteed because DBZ has 8 now, right?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

We can only hope, TenshiOni.  However, if it's true, then that means there a good chance of......FRANKY!!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2006)

hehe high hopes, maybe.....

but this game did't get hot revies so far, I hope its still solid.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 15, 2006)

Where'd you read reviews?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2006)

famitsu, code gave a link/report it got like C+ and such....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah, but Famitsu are the most heartless bastards in reviewing history, so that doesn't surprise me much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2006)

I hardy go by game reviews. I've had quite some issues with some overestimating a games worth and other underestimating them. Best bet is to play them and see what you think of them. So, it's a little over 11 days left till this game ships ^_^


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeyy! i was waiting for that Goku ad 

This game still looks great to me. Those ultimate attacks look amazing...:amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2006)

Hopefully it's good,looks good but will it be balanced?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 15, 2006)

At first I had doubts of this game, but damn it looks really good. You could just use a Swap Disc for the PS2 for this game right?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

some people already have it.  If u live in New York, you can pick one up at an NCS reseller in NYC. J&L Trading.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 15, 2006)

^Damn I live in NY. Where specifically in NY?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure.  That's just what the ppl at GameFAQs (the GC board for the game) said.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2006)

You indeed can use just a silde card/swap disc of ps2


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 15, 2006)

more game info!

Cell is in it.

Gameplay:
To win a battle, you defeat everyone or the time runs out. Even if two fighters have zero energy and the third fighter still has some energy, everyone will still be fighting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2006)

Need some kickass videos before i could judge.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 15, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Even if two fighters have zero energy and the third fighter still has some energy, everyone will still be fighting.



Say what?  I don't get this.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 16, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Say what?  I don't get this.


in other words, until all enemies have empty life gauges, they can ALL still fight.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are some great videos from YouTube. Thanks to ImportS from gamefaqs. He has the game already.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



  Link removed
Link removed   
Ending Movie:   Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

NICE VIDEO, rep


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 16, 2006)

jodecideion said:
			
		

> Here are some great videos from YouTube. Thanks to ImportS from gamefaqs. He has the game already.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...


damnit, I was about to post those!

wait...got one u don't!
Link removed


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2006)

So wait a second, your "life bar" is your position on the top?  Then why is it that some start all the way on the right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

The game just shipped and it should be arriving sometime this week. 

It's kinda early since the initial shipping date was July 26th


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Cells in aswell? fuck yes!

and those vids are amazing!!!
oh god this game owns!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

omfg this game is gonna be uber badass. Naruto kage bunshin rox 

btw nice ava kira.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> omfg this game is gonna be uber badass. Naruto kage bunshin rox
> 
> btw nice ava kira.




The more I see of this game the more it reminds me of Jump Superstars with better graphics and only 3 franchises, but that's probably a good case in this situation xDD
Hopefully my game arrives tommorrow or wednesday


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

its already out?!!?


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Just bought a copy on ebay, and yes its real! =O

Hope it gets here soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> its already out?!!?




Yeah, check the front page of play-asia. It shipped out today (17th). I got confirmation e-mail this morning. Although nearly $20 for shipping


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit, my brother's friend is borrowing the gamecube  I guess i'll have to w8.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

^ waiting would be too hard for me! XD


----------



## Kaki (Jul 17, 2006)

Great. Btw kira did you get NH3?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, it's shipped out for me.  With UPS shipping, should only take a day.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Luffy's punches are so powerful XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 17, 2006)

Luffy looks ridiculously fun to play as.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

^ sure does =)
I'm gonna play as him first!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah the strechyness could give off awesome combos.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it just me, or does the title music (when the guy says Battle Stadium DON) make it sound like we're playing an F-Zero game?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 17, 2006)

What's more awesome is Luffy goes Gear 2nd in Burst Mode.

Talk about already being my favorite character to play as before I've even ordered this game.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully the game would be balanced. I wouldn't want Goku to deal massive damage :/

Oh well, I'm getting it anyways.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm loving the burst mode =)
I'm glad Sasuke actually has cs =O


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Hopefully the game would be balanced. I wouldn't want Goku to deal massive damage :/
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting it anyways.


Massive damage only occurs in the PS2 version of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

^Cause the PS2 version is better


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

here we go again........


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> here we go again........



What have I done!? :amazed


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

YES IT CAME TODAY D.O.N ARRIVED AT MY DOOR TODAY!!!!YESSS!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 17, 2006)

Lucky ~~

Make sure to tell us your opinions on stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> YES IT CAME TODAY D.O.N ARRIVED AT MY DOOR TODAY!!!!YESSS!!!!!




What country do you live in?  

East coast of the U.S. for me  

maybe I'll get mines later today or tommorrow -___-


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

I live in the U.K but it chose the most outragoues and most expensive shipping option.Im going to save the game for a party im having or i might play it before,im dunno since im focused on about 3 other games at the moment but i will post my opinions definatley


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> here we go again........


Lol i'm just kidding. i don't think ima get this game, for one, i don't got my gamecube anymore and i don't feel like buying a swap so i'll just wait this one out


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> I live in the U.K but it chose the most outragoues and most expensive shipping option.Im going to save the game for a party im having or i might play it before,im dunno since im focused on about 3 other games at the moment but i will post my opinions definatley



Lucky guy   

Well have fun =D


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Lol i'm just kidding. i don't think ima get this game, for one, i don't got my gamecube anymore and i don't feel like buying a swap so i'll just wait this one out


hope yur looking forward to hell freezing over, cuz that's gonna happen b4 it comes here


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> hope yur looking forward to hell freezing over, cuz that's gonna happen b4 it comes here


Jea i know, but i can't wish?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah crappage, I didn't even know this game was out already!  Ah here we go, I was gonna go to my local import store and pick up Gundam SEED: OMNI vs ZAFT, but I guess I'm gonna have to make an addition to that purchase. =)


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm surprised its out already. I'm glad though. The sooner i can get it, the better!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Jea i know, but i can't wish?


sure, if actually believe in the whole "wishes come true" bit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> sure, if actually believe in the whole "wishes come true" bit.


I do...i also believe in you...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Ah crappage, I didn't even know this game was out already!  Ah here we go, I was gonna go to my local import store and pick up Gundam SEED: OMNI vs ZAFT, but I guess I'm gonna have to make an addition to that purchase. =)




Lucky you. I couldn't imagine any store that sales imports in my area, so I usually have to rely on Play-asia. Not taht I'm complaining since I usually get the fastes shipping options, but nothing beats being able to just go to your local game store and picking up the copy right then and there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah suckas!!!

I just bought it after work!  >=D

Time to melt my Cube.


----------



## Hakazu (Jul 18, 2006)

*video*

can somebody send a link where I can see a video about it?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 18, 2006)

Darn, that it will be for gamecube.. I want it to come to PS2 or somethin'.. I sold my Gamecube :'(


----------



## Seany (Jul 18, 2006)

Yey just got an email. It's been posted today =)
I should get it in a week or so.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 18, 2006)

Exte|2naL said:
			
		

> Darn, that it will be for gamecube.. I want it to come to PS2 or somethin'.. I sold my Gamecube :'(


...It is for PS2, lol.

It's for both.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2006)

HQ videos from Play Asia

Intro

R.I.P. PSP


3 Gameplay videos

R.I.P. PSP


R.I.P. PSP


R.I.P. PSP

and all super video
x


----------



## MS81 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be gettting it A.S.A.P.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 18, 2006)

Did they announce the release date of this game yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, this Thursday in Japan. XD

But this game is pretty fun so far.  Kinda sorta on the shallow side since I'm just running through it, but the game definately gives me an anime Smash Bros feel to it.  Naruto's Rasengan is wicked and fun to combo, but Kakashi so far is my fav character.  It's just funny pwning Cell with him in the end of "story" mode.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 18, 2006)

I find it REALLY hard to control Luffy.  Half his moves send him moving farther than he should.  He's really fun to play as though.

Also, did anyone else notice that they gave Sanji the Rankakyu?


----------



## Zenou (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got it today. Managed to unlock Frieza so far. Man, I hate this unlock system.

Anyone know how to turn up the CPU difficulty?


----------



## hakke (Jul 19, 2006)

Lol, saw the vids on youtube... THIS IS SOMETHING ELSE... The announcer says... NARUUUTO, a japanese VA pronounced NAruto "wrong"!!!!!!!!!!

Can someone go mock those that complain about pronounciations?


----------



## juan012285 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm playing the game right now, it's cool




			
				hakke said:
			
		

> Lol, saw the vids on youtube... THIS IS SOMETHING ELSE... The announcer says... NARUUUTO, a japanese VA pronounced NAruto "wrong"!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can someone go mock those that complain about pronounciations?



The announcer is not japanese, I sense an American accent (it becomes obvious when he says the game modes like "minna de battle star").


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 19, 2006)

How do you unlock characters in the game?


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 19, 2006)

*Playstation 2 Version*

-- I just got this game as well, and i went into it with major low expectations-- i didnt think it would be worth it, but this game turned out to be a sleeper hit for me. This is now my favorite party-game since SSB, it rivals it in my opinion. The game feels like an mixture of both FMA Dream Carnival and SSBM and the result is simply fun and addicting. The specials are beautiful, the movement feels fluid, and some of the juggles you can do are pretty damn cool and rather cute. Ive tried out Goku, Naruto, Vegeta, Luffy, Sakura, and Sasuke so far and have yet to be dissapointed with either of their characters. The game is really import friendly as well, with english menus basically. If you have alot of friends, there's no way this game couldn't suck you in for hours, its really good-- nothing mind blowing, but just plain fun i suppose. It doesn't have the depth of smash bros though, so no one should expect that, but it does rival it on the fun factor. ^_^


----------



## Hakazu (Jul 19, 2006)

*yeah*

it looks pretty cool, but will it bee realsed outside of Japan?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2006)

jodecideion I seen that video on youtube with goku and luffy is that from the game or that's a new anime?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 19, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> How do you unlock characters in the game?


If you complete missions in Story Battle Mode, you get tokens.  After you beat Cell/Buu, you get taken to the slot machine.  Once in a while, the music changes and everything becomes grey except for that pirate guy from Shonen Jump.  The game then basically cheats so you HAVE TO get it.  Anyway, when you line 3 up, it takes you to an area called "Bonus Mode", where you can earn TONS of prizes (cuz its free and lasts for about 20 pulls).  In this area, there is a slot item that is a sillouette of a human's head.  That is for new characters.  They are really hard to line up on their own, but the slots eventually gray out for that as well.  You can only earn 1 new character per play of Story Battle Mode.

I have unlocked Frieza and Nami so far.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks.

I'm glad you told me this since the FeDex guy is supposedly going to deliver my copy in less than 30 mins according to the online tracker. XD


----------



## TheWon (Jul 19, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Awesome. Thanks.
> 
> I'm glad you told me this since the FeDex guy is supposedly going to deliver my copy in less than 30 mins according to the online tracker. XD



Same here Mine is in my town. I'm just waiting for the game now.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

That game looks awesome. If only i know Japanese


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 19, 2006)

I dled it. Not feeling it like that especially since my load times are killing me. Also I realize how I like my games in English. How's the load time for you people?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2006)

I love this game.  The only real gripe I have is the way that you get the bonus characters, and I don't know what i am supposed to do in missions.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 19, 2006)

I unlocked Lee.

Sadly, he SUCKS!

Seriously, all of his moves are point-blank, and usually not enuf damage to be worth the hassle!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2006)

Luffy any good?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Luffy any good?



I find his recovery a bit too long (although I really like his long ranged attacks). I think in this game, recovery after attacks is really important. 

Also, Supers that require a charge time is practically useless. It's near impossible to get one out without someone knocking you off the charge.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2006)

So who is the cheapest characters? DBZ? Naruto Or One Piece? Who's your fav team?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 20, 2006)

DBZ is probably the cheapest, especially Vegeta.  His Renzoku Senkou Dan, while easily blocked, can be a pain to deal with.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

I see. So who's your fav. so far renge? Top Three Characters.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 20, 2006)

My favorite 3 so far are

1.  Sanji:  He's above average in all stats, which makes him a good fighter.  Plus, the game developers gave him Rankakyu!

2.  Luffy:  His uniqueness in battle makes it a lot more fun.  Plus, except for the Genki Dama, his super (Gomu Gomu no Hanabi) is the best in the game.

3.  Naruto:  He can summon whenever he wants, which is cool.  Plus, His Rasengan is quite powerful.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, Naruto's rasengan is wicked fast and has a nice area of attack so that if you get a bunch of people relatively close to your rasengan release, ouch here comes the pain.  Although his summoning, which is quite useful, isn't so good when it comes to the levels like Konoha and the Pirate Ship at night.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 20, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> My favorite 3 so far are
> 
> 1.  Sanji:  He's above average in all stats, which makes him a good fighter.  Plus, the game developers gave him Rankakyu!
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this list with Kakashi with a close fourth. Sanji is simply amazingly fast and powerful. His moveset screams combos. His only weakness is the lack of range but his Super and some of his Specials does reach far.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

Aw man it seems one piece are the best, i want this game more now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got my copy today, and I love it. I've played so far with Goku, Naruto and Sakura xD

The missions keep confusing me >_<

I don't know what to do...I just keep failing them and move on to the next match -___-

Although I did like the cut scene with all the characters together..lol@ Kakashi and Sakura teaching Gohan hand seals xDD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn now i want the game  WHY I GIVE MYGAMECUBE AWAY


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 20, 2006)

The unlock system is the most retarded thing I've ever seen. Who came up with an all-luck unlocking system?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 20, 2006)

I know.  Considering it was made by the GNT people, why couldn't they just put in a shop where you use yur tokens to buy stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2006)

I guess, I'll just have to rely on someone to put up a gamefaq guide in order to unlock characters, because right now all I'm doing is taking a stab in the dark, and if I do somehow unlock a character it's probably going to be plain luck


----------



## Kaki (Jul 20, 2006)

I should get it soon, hope I can figure it out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2006)

If anyone still has questions about the missions...here's a picture of the mission + translations:

and Pat Buchanan

Although there's still 4 more missions that weren't listed:

Recieve no damage
Use a Reverse Attack
Ringout yourself 3 times
Ringout Your Opponent

I have no idea what they look like in Japanese O_O

And the main purpose of mission mode is to collect coins so you can play the slot machines to unlock stages and characters :S 

*dumb luck* >_<


----------



## kapsi (Jul 20, 2006)

Too bad I don't have a console. meh.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 20, 2006)

hm thanks kira. and it seems this game is 2d as I thought. 

umm to burn this disc can I just trow the iso and the other thing on a DVD -R data disc? or what.....?


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine is expected to arrive in a few days. Can't wait, luckilly those translations are out already ^^


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 20, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> hm thanks kira. and it seems this game is 2d as I thought.
> 
> umm to burn this disc can I just trow the iso and the other thing on a DVD -R data disc? or what.....?



1. Get UltraISO (or anything that allows you to open .iso such as Nero and burn it onto a disk).  - UltraISO is very easy to use and straightforward. You need to pay, but get the trial version and get a crack  

2. Open up the .iso (only the .iso, nothing else)

3. Burn it onto a DVD+R on your DVD burner.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 20, 2006)

wow, thank you very much!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2006)

Or you can get dvd decryptor (best program for burning ps2 games IMO) no crack needed . Very straight forward and easy to use. Just put it on Mode>ISO>Write then open the ISO file. 
BTW burn with a low speeds or else you'll get errors (game loading time will get f*cked up, won't load at all ect.).


----------



## Kaki (Jul 20, 2006)

I got it, whats important is to use a *+R DVD*.......

This game is interesting.......I still don't know if I love it and have not played the 4 player (but look forward to doing so), I think it will turn out to be alot of fun but I just have not gotten a feel for the gameplay yet, I love my air combos and in this jumping is just jumping and not for big combos and such but with all the shonen fun and 4 pepole this could be a winner.

BTW: What mode unlocks charaters, is it that hitoribattle thing? The slot machine? WTf....


----------



## Masaki (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't get it.  The health system, the fact that there don't seem to be any power ups other than SS, unlocks...


----------



## Seany (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah! just got my in the mail! 
Its a really fun game. I'm best with Luffy, and i've only unlocked Freiza so far.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I don't get it.  The health system, the fact that there don't seem to be any power ups other than SS, unlocks...


yeah....its not something that can be understood simply by it being told to you.  You need to play it to truly understand.

Also, I got Trunks.  He kicks ASS!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Updated mission list:

Full Metal Alchemist

Edit: I had only 15 coins, and got lucky enough to get Usopp, Gaara, the final arena, and 5 of those gold cards.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Updated mission list:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist
> 
> Edit: I had only 15 coins, and got lucky enough to get Usopp, Gaara, the final arena, and 5 of those gold cards.


you unholy bastard


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 22, 2006)

I unlocked everything within 24 hours (mind you, I didn't turn the game off for like 12).

Amazing party game. Well worth it if you have friends that love Melee and Shounen.

My favorite characters are Luffy and Trunks.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Yup, what is the final stage btw?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 22, 2006)

Chamber of Space and Time.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice, btw are the load times inconsitant or long for you? and do the op or ending movies ever just pause?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Bummer thats my position..... but it seems so only some of the time...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> Yup, what is the final stage btw?



When I said that, I meant the one you fight Cell on.


----------



## Ah B (Jul 22, 2006)

This game is really fun.

I played 4 player on PS2 and it was amazing.

Buu FTW.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2006)

Yea, boo is a fucking monster, and I'll be able to get my 4 player fun on in a few days....


----------



## Masaki (Jul 22, 2006)

I still have yet to unlock Buu, but he's way oversized...


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2006)

oh i so want this. ZORO > ALL


----------



## Kaki (Jul 22, 2006)

IN the game? you think? hmmm I would disagree...


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2006)

Well one piece would pwn most defantly, ima buy this game!


----------



## Seany (Jul 23, 2006)

Damn this, its so hard to unlock characters...


----------



## Akukairu (Jul 23, 2006)

Empire of Nightmares said:
			
		

> oh i so want this. ZORO > ALL


I use Zoro... but I have yet to find someone else who does...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2006)

Aw come on.  There has to be more to unlock...


----------



## Kaki (Jul 23, 2006)

Nope.....but goddamn these load times....is there going to be a rerelece or what do you all do?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2006)

I was watching a video on youtube of luffy and Goku fighting some big guy he looks like he's from one piece though. Can someone tell me if that's from the game?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2006)

Who else was disappointed in the lack of stuff to do and characters in this game?


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2006)

Well i unlocked everything yesterday 
Now its time to play multiplayer.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 24, 2006)

urrr. Dose anyone know about the load times on the PS2 version?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 24, 2006)

It shouldn't be much longer for Ps2 than it is on Gamecube.


----------



## MetallicMan (Jul 24, 2006)

i only have to unlock buu. it's taking too long. stupid slot machine. that's the one thing i hate about this game. on the gamecube, i hate the fact that using the analog stick automatically dashes for you. there's no sensitivity at all. i don't know if this is the same for the ps2.


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2006)

Something that will make this game balanced is if they keep the power levels of everyone balanced, not matter how weak they aree shown. This will create joy for the fans of thus characters and make new fans (or fanboys/fangirls). Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 25, 2006)

Game is good.

Luffy's Gum Gum Fireworks tech in broken, as is Cell's "Kiss Me!" technique. Lee is quite good, to my pleasure.

GC load times are non-existant. Good game.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 25, 2006)

I spent 2 hours last night trying to load this game...it would not start up!!

Then after a few tries it started this moring and it had GReat load times, almost nonexistant this was far better than ever before.....very strange. 
I hope it keeps up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

Kano helped me decide to buy this great game so i can't wait for it to come, thanks kano


----------



## Kaki (Jul 28, 2006)

You damn well should, but you may want to unlock a few settings and charaters before you all get togehter....


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

^Will do, just wanted to know everyones opinion, seems the game is worthy every penny


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, so this game came out. 
I wonder, if you look past the three franchises and the pleasure of seeing those chars represented in the game, is this game any good? 
Meh. I guess I'll give it a look... 
-Wait, this game is on Ps2, right?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 29, 2006)

Yup its on PS2 check it....


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^PS2 and Gamecube.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 29, 2006)

Good, it is on ps2, i'll go "borrow" it from a website... 
I refuse to use that word!
...
I wonder in the future, when the new systems come out, if they'll try making a huge ass sequel to this one, except incorparate more manga's. They could call it Shounen War!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^YEAH!!! Though this one looks fun! ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2006)

Man i have no clue how to do missions or get characters, can somone help me? 

PS = I love multiplayer but with 12 characters it's to easy, we need all 20.


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

man, this game is gonna be awesome, can't wait for it to come it.


----------



## Seany (Aug 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Man i have no clue how to do missions or get characters, can somone help me?
> 
> PS = I love multiplayer but with 12 characters it's to easy, we need all 20.



Here is a translation of missions 


To get characters, first you have to beat them in single player mode, and go onto the slot machine. Now with the slot machine there is a trick to unlocking. Just keep putting coins in and eventually the music will change, and when it changes you can easily stop on the bonus icons because every other icon is blanked out. When you get the bonus, you will go to a different screen, and on this machine just repeat by putting coins in and eventually you will get lucky and the music will change, making it alot easier to unlock characters and stages. The machine pretty much gives you an auto win when the music changes 
Well i hope this helps you


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Here is a translation of missions
> 
> 
> To get characters, first you have to beat them in single player mode, and go onto the slot machine. Now with the slot machine there is a trick to unlocking. Just keep putting coins in and eventually the music will change, and when it changes you can easily stop on the bonus icons because every other icon is blanked out. When you get the bonus, you will go to a different screen, and on this machine just repeat by putting coins in and eventually you will get lucky and the music will change, making it alot easier to unlock characters and stages. The machine pretty much gives you an auto win when the music changes
> Well i hope this helps you


Thanks man i'll try that


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Arg i thought i got a character because the stupid cupions usually say "Normal" And i got THREE rares but no characters. I thought maybe i got usopp cause it was his weapon on the cupion...sons of BITCHS


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Arg i thought i got a character because the stupid cupions usually say "Normal" And i got THREE rares but no characters. I thought maybe i got usopp cause it was his weapon on the cupion...sons of BITCHS


u get characters by lining up 3 blank heads (its a silouette of a person)


----------



## Zenou (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't even bother to unlock everything. After about 3 things unlocked by spending so much time doing it, I just DLed a save for everything.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> u get characters by lining up 3 blank heads (its a silouette of a person)


3 Blank Heads? I guess i gotta focus harder, i didn't see any heads


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 3 Blank Heads? I guess i gotta focus harder, i didn't see any heads


they are in the "bonus mode" part of the slots that you go into if you line up 3 of that pirate from Jump Comics.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 4, 2006)

*Naruto vs DBZ vs One Piece Game*

Whats the name of the Naruto vs DBZ vs One Piece Game? I saw it on play asia but I can't find it anymore. So if someone could tell that would be helpful.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 4, 2006)

DON Battle Stadium i believe...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 4, 2006)

Wasn't it a Mugen game?


----------



## inumike (Sep 4, 2006)

is that game coming to the us becase i saw it a cinmate: nocterla emissions


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 4, 2006)

It might be Jump Superstars.


----------



## ChidoriNoUchihaSasuke (Sep 5, 2006)

It is most certainly Battle Stadium DON

I've played it before, it's fun.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah its battle stadium DON and its really fun game


----------



## NARUTO315 (Sep 6, 2006)

naruto whould kick everyones ass


----------



## Danshi (Sep 6, 2006)

I wish all three games have create Modes:

Naruto: Create-Ninja
Dragonball Z: Create-Character.
One Piece: Create- Character.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 6, 2006)

What system is it for?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Sep 6, 2006)

It's for Gamecube.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 6, 2006)

and PS2 but Nintendo pwn so get the gamecube one plus it has 4 player option unlike the PS2 one


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 6, 2006)

....shonen Jump clash I believe...sorry my memory of the title is Quite Hazy due to the awsomeness of the nintendo DS. I think there coming out with a Part 2 this fall.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

*Anybody Play Battle Stadium D.O.N.*

if so who's ur best character and how do u like it


My best is Goku and the game is really fun with a friend or friends, it reminds me of Super Smash Bros just with crossover characters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

There's already a Battle Stadium Thread. Please use the _"Search Function"_ next time before starting a thread. 

found it


----------



## Kakashis_Face (Nov 2, 2006)

*D.O.N.*

such a fun game even tough it basicaly just smash with anime. if you have played it tellus what you think


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 2, 2006)

*merges all 3 battle stadium related threads*

As for the game.  It's okay for a day or so, but kinda wears off quickly.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 2, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> *merges all 3 battle stadium related threads*
> 
> As for the game.  It's okay for a day or so, but kinda wears off quickly.



yeah seriously.  I played it for like a week and a half, then didn't touch it since.


----------



## Kakashis_Face (Nov 2, 2006)

hmmm well my thread was moved to one that already existed anyway I was talking about the ps2 version.
I heared the ps2 and gamecube version both start out with different people and that there might be a different final boss in both


----------



## Kaki (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm enjoying BBB over this...but infact I only play FFXII


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't like this game, it all feels like just "who can spam the super move of the most inbalanced character the quickest"


----------



## yuhun (Nov 2, 2006)

The slot machine thing is the worst idea for unlocking characters. Ever! Also anyone noticed the jumping for the games is sloppy and inaccurate. And the actual speed of the games is really show compared to smash bros. melee.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Nov 2, 2006)

:-\. I hate the idea of Dragon Ball Z being in there. I know they made the DBZ characters weaker in this. They should have just made it Naruto and One Piece.  Versus DBZ characters is an automatic mismatch.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 2, 2006)

looks like it's turning into a kind of failed dream


----------



## Tsuki-Kitsune (Jan 17, 2007)

*Has anyone played Battle Stadium?*

I have not played this game, but my freind has it. It looks and sounds intresting. 
Im sure you all heard of it though. But if not, Do you remember Super Smash Bros. series? {For those of you who played THAT}
Well this is like that. Its for the PS2 and Gamecube. It combindes DragonBallZ, One Piece, and Naruto! 

On wikipedia, it quotes this: "Licensing problems make a North American release highly unlikely." So I was wondering if anyone has played it besides my freind. He wants me to play it, I just never got around to it. ^-^; It sounds like fun though!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2007)

Do a search for Battle Stadium DON and you'll see.


----------



## Tsuki-Kitsune (Jan 18, 2007)

I did! =D It looks really intresting! Has all three of some of my fav. animes!! <33 Im not to pleased with it not comming to america though.  Dont get me wrong, I would love to play the japanese one. But it would be hard in japanese. You have to take apart your gaming system or something? ><


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 18, 2007)

I own the game.  It's pretty fun when you have a lot of friends over.  Unlocking characters is a bitch tho.  It's not SSBM level yet, but with some more sequels, it could get close to reaching that level.  However, I do like the way Super Moves work in BSDON tho.  I hope SSBB will use that system.

As for coming to America, I doubt it.  Viz holds Naruto.  Funi holds DBZ and 4kids holds OP.  Getting them to come to an agreement is highly unlikely.


----------



## Tsuki-Kitsune (Jan 18, 2007)

I did! =D It looks really intresting! Has all three of some of my fav. animes!! <33 Im not to pleased with it not comming to america though.  Dont get me wrong, I would love to play the japanese one. But it would be hard in japanese. You have to take apart your gaming system or something? ><

Why wont they come to an agreement though or something? <_< Do they not like eachother?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Game was fun for about two weeks but slowly gets boring


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2007)

I meant a search on the forum. There's already a thread. You'll have more to read there too.

I guess I should leave an opinion about the game too... seeing the characters was interesting, but it was pretty boring. There was nothing really dynamic or fluid.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 18, 2007)

*merging due to there already being a topic on this, thus answering your question*

I found the game to be a little bland after the gimmick wore off.
I prefer smash.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

Smash is not an option for me....but I don't see much difference. 
I lost my copy.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 18, 2007)

of Battle Stadium?  Damn sorry to hear that.  Well you still have Bleach Blade Battlers which I also find to be a better game.


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmm.. looks interesting, I didnt like Narultimate hero that much got boring too quick.. I hope its better..


----------



## Azure-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

manly Battle stadium should be saved if you have alot of friends and alot of time to kill. four player mode is additive.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 18, 2007)

_The game does become bland after a while._


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess four player fighting games just don't have longevity after a certain time.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Jan 25, 2007)

I heard about this game awhile back from an Orochimaru on yahoo.. xD 
It looks really awesome. I hope they release it in the USA. 
But at the same time, 4Kids is no longer dubbing One Piece so.. ><; 

Man... That kinda ruins it releasing in the US, unless someone else picks up OP.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 10, 2007)

AHAHHHHHHH!!!! I DID IT!!!!! I HAVE ALL THE CHARACTERS!!! WOOT!!!  the code works y'all!!!!

Al you have to do is go to swap magic cheat menu and create a new game and then create descriptioni and add new hexcode and put those in substitute the space for zero on the hexcode and your IN!!! YAHOO!!

Mastercode
F0118DB8 0000000E

Unlock 20 Charactere (code by godshin)
204D7514 03FFFFFF

Unlock 11 Stages/ All 20 Gallery/ Time Attack (code by godshin)
204D7518 FFFFFFFF
204D751C FFFFFFFF

Time infinite
20534728 00000064

All Card 999 (31)
404D770C 001F0001
000003E7 00000000


----------

